

New 37signals Status Site - johnmwilliams
http://status.37signals.com

======
notime
Like it! But would be better imo to have prettier graphs. I am not a fan of
the red and green vertical timeline heroku and others are using. It is not a
normal way to look at downtime. Use a horizontal chart and let me drag and
scroll myself to see each month. Provide served requests vs. failed requests
per hour graphs. Basically, provide me with graph crack that shows more info
and proves to me you are not trying to smooth over outages.

